# Circuito de sintonizador Audinac ST-81



## caballerorojo (Abr 14, 2015)

Hola amigos!
tengo un problema a la salida del sintonizador con la parte de FM. (AM FUNCIONA BIEN).
Si alguien tiene ese circuito...más que agradecido! ...


----------



## elgriego (Abr 21, 2015)

Hola caballerorojo,No tengo el circuito de ese sinto,pero he reparado varios,que comprobaste hasta ahora,Decis que no funciona en Fm,que sintomas tiene,No entrega,audio?,No deflecta el Smeter,cuando sintoniza una estacion,No tiene señal ruido?.Tiene señal ruido ,pero igual no capta nada?

Saludos.


----------



## caballerorojo (Abr 21, 2015)

Hola!, gracias por la respuesta.
 En este momento lo tengo que abrir de nuevo..para decirte bien.
 Sucedía que , en el integrado de salida, en la salida de audio, tenía contínua. Le puse unos capacitores para filtrarla y anduvo (o eso me pareció). Luego me mudé a un edificio y no agarraba nada. Pense que era por el tema antena....me puse a experimentar..y no logré sintonizar nada. El integrado en cuestión no se consigue más, no se fabrica más. (en este momento no tengo el nombre)
 AHORA, cuando recién o enciendo funciona unos segundos y luego pierdo el audio. Lo apago y vuelvo a encender y hace lo mismo..unos segundos funciona...y luego no.
  Es obvio que es ese integrado porque , además levanta temperatura. 
Pero , con el circuito , tal vez pueda ver la manera de reemplazar ese o toda esa parte.
 Pasa que está en mi familia hace años....y no me quiero deshacer de él.
En cuanto tenga el nombre exacto del integrado te ainformo.
Un abrazo y muchas gracias!


----------



## Walter Roma (Abr 24, 2016)

Buenas, disculpen que publique en este tema, pero pasa que tengo este sintonizador con la misma falla que comenta caballerorojo.. Al encenderlo, en FM, por unos 3 segundos funciona y luego falla como si le faltara fuente (en todo momento el equipo muestra que tiene sintonía plena)
Para mi es el ULN-2244A que no funciona como debe, ya que en la pata 12 llega una señal que supongo es la de la salida del CA3089 (Fm estereo multiplexada) pero en sus salidas L y R no aparece mas que "ruido" 
Espero puedan confirmar mi hipótesis y/o tirarme un centro para llegar a la solución
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2016)

En general , si funciona de movida y luego falla , lo atibuimos a "falla térmica" , empezá a meter dedo a ver que se calienta


----------



## Walter Roma (Abr 25, 2016)

hahaha , bueno, por lo que pude notar el ULN-2244A me pareció que levanto un poco de temperatura, pero nada alarmante, seguramente sea lo justo y necesario para que no ande 
Veré si lo consigo y lo cambio, ante la duda


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 29, 2016)

si levanto algo de temperatura,prueba resoldando el ic


----------



## Walter Roma (Abr 29, 2016)

Al final era ese integrado, lo reemplace y salio andando perfecto 
Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## marianonardi (May 15, 2018)

Estimados, estoy pensando en comprar un sintonizador similar a este a reparar. Que tan complicado puede ser? Asumiendo que está completo, claro

Gracias!


----------



## pandacba (May 15, 2018)

En términos generales no, todo depende que este dañado, pero siempre de algún modo se lo puede solucionar


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2018)

Si no fué manoseado , mayormente no hay problemas al repararlos


----------



## marianonardi (May 15, 2018)

Joya, me voy a tirar el lance 

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 15, 2018

Gracias!


----------

